# It's a pleasure for me



## cisarro

Hello guys!How do you say _It's a pleasure for me_ in Hungarian? I'm not responsing to _'Thank you'_ but it's about enjoying something, e.g., _Your music is amazing, it's a pleasure for me_.Thanks a lot!


----------



## Ateesh6800

cisarro said:


> Hello guys! How do you say _It's a pleasure for me_ in Hungarian?



Igazi öröm számomra!



*A.*


----------



## cisarro

Thank you very much!


----------

